# Turkey vs chicken



## Molly n' me (Oct 11, 2013)

Do any of your babies have chicken allergies/intolerance? If so, does Turkey (boiled turkey steak) have the same effect or is it safer?

Thanks everyone x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Chicken allergy question??? - Food & Nutrition Forum

:salute:


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

My cat huly is allergic to pretty much everything but Chicken. He can have anything in the poultry family Duck, Tukey, Chicken, Pheasant so I would assume Turkey would be a No for a Chicken allergy.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I don*t know very much about this...but I think I read somewhere that turkey skin where toxic for dogs...so I have always just went for the chicken filet....boiled


----------

